# November 3 Election Results.



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I will be out all day Nov. 3 as a volunteer poll worker so I am posting this early.

If by chance alternative websites are taken down to block the news, 
*Here are two 30 year experienced independent journalists that will be reporting the voting results:*

*Bill Still: * The Still Report https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChZRoC9bMegevAxFmee1oSA
Alternate 1: WWW.BillStill.com https://usawatchdog.com/
Alternate2: BillStill.tv https://billstill.tv/

*Greg Hunter: * USAWatchDog.com https://usawatchdog.com/


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

5 Minute Video by Bill Still:






My wife just showed me that our local college, *Pensacola State College, just predicted Trump as the winner.*


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> 5 Minute Video by Bill Still:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! So excited.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some states will follow WI model. Boxes of votes are sitting in car trunks . When it appears trump is ahead they will all of the sudden find these votes . And they will as before all be for Democrats.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

*Trump 2020*

One can only hope.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Let us pray that guy is right.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-prediction-trump-electoral-landslide-coming/

Vegas doesn't like losing money.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

I think Trump will win and I hope he does. The only worry is democrat treachery.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm seeing articles saying Trump walks away with it, 300+ electoral votes.

I don't like getting my own hopes up, cuz then I could end up like all those Hillary supporters... (remember that glorious night?)
But... I've been telling people it's a landslide for Trump since March.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I would pay good money to see this individual's 2020 reaction when Trump wins again.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I would pay good money to see this individual's 2020 reaction when Trump wins again.


I'd love to see the country come together. Unfortunately, I don't think that's going to happen in my lifetime.

So....in place of that, it's going to be absolute Heaven to watch the left cry and babble for a total of 1539 days. That's 4 years plus the days from the election until the inauguration.

Hell, I'm still watching videos of their reactions from 2016.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-prediction-trump-electoral-landslide-coming/
> 
> Vegas doesn't like losing money.


That's why I was told not to bet on the Detroit Lions


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's finally here! I hope for all our sake you guys are right in that it will be a landslide for Trump.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Murdock67 said:


> I think Trump will win and I hope he does. The only worry is democrat treachery.


That is one of my biggest post election concerns, followed up by riots the likes of which we have never seen.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> It's finally here! I hope for all our sake you guys are right in that it will be a landslide for Trump.


This fellow has it figured out. I agree with him.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Keep in mind that the exiting polling that you are going to hear will be BS just as it was in 2016. It will say that Biden is up big to try to discourage Trump voters. Even with the huge amount of fraud that is occurring, Trump will still win by a large margin. The lefties will not be able to stop the large number of defection from their own party voting for Trump, the large number of new voters or those that have not voted for years that will vote for Trump, Trump at least doubling the number of blacks that vote for him and the much larger number of latinos that will vote for Trump. Big time unrest, rioting, violence and destruction is coming starting today and assured to be with us for the rest of the year.
Also remember that placing ACB on the SCOTUS will be important.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump is crushing in Florida per early voting including blue counties such as Miami-Dade and Broward. The lefties are already saying that Biden still has a path to 270 without Florida and Pennsylvania.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump up by over 143,000 votes in Florida and climbing.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/11/breaking-update-early-voter-turnout-florida-indicates-big-day-president-trump/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Saw this on a California freeway yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-prediction-trump-electoral-landslide-coming/
> 
> Vegas doesn't like losing money.


I've been to Vegas 5 times and only lost once!

The other 4 times I didn't play...

True Story...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I've been to Vegas 5 times and only lost once!
> 
> The other 4 times I didn't play...
> 
> True Story...


I ALWAYS lose money in the Vegas airport! I sit down at the bar to have a beer between flights and inevitably drop $20 in a slot machine. I have lost all of it every single time, usually before I am done with my beer!


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Woo hoo West Virginia sure looks good in red!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

crowd already gathering outside white house.... what could possibly go wrong there?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> crowd already gathering outside white house.... what could possibly go wrong there?


Got a link?


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Biden doing worst in Florida than Hillery did 8n 2016 and she lost Florida.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Denton said:


> Got a link?


https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/white-house-protests-election-night/2020/11/03/b80b336a-1d4e-11eb-b532-05c751cd5dc2_story.html


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

also saw a live feed on yahoo... of the crowd gathering


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/white-house-protests-election-night/2020/11/03/b80b336a-1d4e-11eb-b532-05c751cd5dc2_story.html


Thanks.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Decision desk calls Florida for Trump. A big piece of the puzzle in place.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/11/boom-breaking-decision-desk-calls-florida-trump/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

From the looks of it Trumps was not on ballot in PA
Looks like Senate may go to DNC


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not looking good.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

How can they call it before votes are counted. DC has ZERO percent, and it already given to Biden.. I know, its DC
VA to Biden, already?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump looking to win Georgia and North Carolina per NYT. People remember that a majority of the media is lying and all the exit polling is going to be like it was for Clinton, wrong.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/11/ny-times-predictions-desk-trump-83-georgia-77-north-carolina/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> How can they call it before votes are counted. DC has ZERO percent, and it already given to Biden.. I know, its DC
> VA to Biden, already?


I'm hearing on Newsmax, they may have spoken too soon .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> How can they call it before votes are counted. DC has ZERO percent, and it already given to Biden.. I know, its DC
> VA to Biden, already?


It's is a certainty that D.C. will go blue. They could have called it this morning.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My point is, we dont know the actual counts, like in Fl. Fox is saying polls are closed, yet, central time zone Fl is still open.
Crazy times


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> I'm hearing on Newsmax, they may have spoken too soon .


NewsMax is showing vastly different numbers than the majors.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Arizona's not looking so good right now.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Right now ohio is good. Cross fingers.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Florida!!! Keep it up! :vs_box:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Go Florida!!! Keep it up! :vs_box:


Florida can be called. The panhandle is solid red.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

New Hampshire. “Live Free or Die.” Yeah. Right.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

appears to come down to michigan and wisconsin... trump wins both, the cheating in PA doesn't matter


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I may have to retract my "300+ landslide" claim...
This is ending up much closer than I thought.
It's still possible, but I was hoping it would mostly be in the bag before the PA mail-in ballots would even matter. 

It's still true that AZ and NV could go red, and I think GA will too, even if nobody in the media wants to call it.
With that, it's possible Trump doesn't need PA or WI, only MI, and he still wins.

Still, this close of a race means we can expect turmoil over the next few months...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cutting it close in WI Milwaukee still has not turned in 100%. They are opening the spare vote boxes.
PA stopped counting when trump was up about . Will not start count again until 10AM Not under handed go on in PA.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Trump is up by 12.5% in PA. (55.6 - 43.1)
They claim that there are 1.5 million mail-in ballots left to count (according to CNN), and Biden needs 667,000+ to catch up.
If the split percentage holds in the mail-ins, Biden can't win.
He needs 46-47% of the remaining mail-in ballots to pull it out.
He's only pulling a 43% total at the moment.

Not impossible, but I still think Trump pulls it out. Ya know... assuming these hours of "ballot count pausing" isn't used to fabricate more votes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Funny how a small county in WI with on 1,500 voting so far only has 50% of the votes count so far. And they use machines.
As it looks now trump will win WI. The areas that have not reported are trump wins except for two and they are not enough to wipe out a 100,000 vote lead.
Of course Dane county will find a box full tomorrow.
Here it comes Votes magically showing up Now Biden is ahead.
Losing WI hurts He has to take MI, PA, NC and GA. Fix is in for PA


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Local news is saying most mail in ballots are for Biden, and final results won't be known until Friday, Whitler says to be patient.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They got their fix in WI.

Milwaukee held out and dump a bunch in for Biden in the last 1 % small county north east has only turn in 50% they will provide a couple 1,000 for biden.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/national-guard-help-wisconsin-ballot-counting-issue

This will turn two counties blue


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

NG marking ballots. What an idea.


FOX news is reporting 49.4% Biden, 49.1% Trump with 99% reporting.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

To close to call as I sit here at 6:00 am on November 4th. Now the real battle begins.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It's a real nail biter. I need to go walk the dog and get away from it for a while.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Here is what gets me...

Going into the election it was stated repeatedly Trump needed Florida, Georgia, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, and Michigan to win. As soon as Florida went red, all of a sudden these same states that Trump needed to win can't get their votes counted but states on the west coast, who closed 3 hours later, have no problem declaring for Biden? Maybe I am just paranoid, but why is it only THESE states?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If Harris wins, holding on to the senate will be HUGE!!!!!!!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Here is what gets me...
> 
> Going into the election it was stated repeatedly Trump needed Florida, Georgia, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, and Michigan to win. As soon as Florida went red, all of a sudden these same states that Trump needed to win can't get their votes counted but states on the west coast, who closed 3 hours later, have no problem declaring for Biden? Maybe I am just paranoid, but why is it only THESE states?


it's not even the whole states.. just the heavily dem counties...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Whitler and Sec of State both said to be patient while the votes get counted. 

There's a call for vote count watchers in Detroit at Cobo Hall.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Censorship? BitChute deplatformed on Election Day

Article by Natural News


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

If MI does flip to Biden, as was reported with 138,000 new Biden votes, then by the current map, Trump would have 268 and Biden 270.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

As suspected ... states that were in Trump's pocket last night are "miraculously" "toss ups" this morning. I knew the Marxists would start their shenanigans today. The Democrat Commies don't have a drop of integrity nor do they give two hoots what American voters want. I wish I could line all of them up along a long wall -- blindfolds included.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Now Wisconsin has more votes cast than they have registered voters, like 100K or so.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Now Wisconsin has more votes cast than they have registered voters, like 100K or so.


Whole lotta cheatin and foolin going on.

Off to the supreme court this will be tied up for ever...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> Now Wisconsin has more votes cast than they have registered voters, like 100K or so.


Link?


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

I cannot comprehend why so many people voted for higher taxes, less rights, less freedom, lockdowns, lost jobs, businesses killed, more illegals, etc. The entire west coast went for biden, so I guess they deserve all the BLM they get.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Murdock67 said:


> I cannot comprehend why so many people voted for higher taxes, less rights, less freedom, lockdowns, lost jobs, businesses killed, more illegals, etc. The entire west coast went for biden, so I guess they deserve all the BLM they get.


Because Covid causes brain damage and turns you hair green and purple makes you queer and makes you want to cut off your *Richard*.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

link proving me 'rong

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20201104181119AAfgAtU


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Murdock67 said:


> I cannot comprehend why so many people voted for higher taxes, less rights, less freedom, lockdowns, lost jobs, businesses killed, more illegals, etc. The entire west coast went for biden, so I guess they deserve all the BLM they get.


Because...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I found the article. It seems to be false. The number they sight for registered voters is from 2018. Registered voters for 2020 is considerably higher than the number of votes cast.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Now Wisconsin has more votes cast than they have registered voters, like 100K or so.


.............


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Murdock67 said:


> I cannot comprehend why so many people voted for higher taxes, less rights, less freedom, lockdowns, lost jobs, businesses killed, more illegals, etc. The entire west coast went for biden, so I guess they deserve all the BLM they get.


A whole lot of people that voted for Biden probably did not actually vote for Biden. That is my guess.....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Now Wisconsin has more votes cast than they have registered voters, like 100K or so.


Unless there was a mad rush of voter registrations, and published registration figures are out of date, something fishy is going on

111,000 more votes in Wisconsin than registered voters.

Michigan 319,834 more votes than registered.

Pennsylvania looks legit , 826,866 more registered than votes.

Coincidence Biden is ahead in MI and WI?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Now Wisconsin has more votes cast than they have registered voters, like 100K or so.


 Not hard to do in Wisconsin. For Obama they areas that voted 100% for obama and stopped counting ballots when it went over 110% of voters. It was easy to see what they were doing last night


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> A whole lot of people that voted for Biden probably did not actually vote for Biden. That is my guess.....


And how many voted more than once? The dead, illegal aliens, dogs and cats,........


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Leads are shrinking, MI is Blue


I even voted for JJ


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Leads are shrinking, MI is Blue
> 
> I even voted for JJ


Nope its not over yet.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

So CNN of announced Mi. Blue a bit ago.

A lot of shenanigans going on in Mi. Lawsuits coming. 

Polling place here in "red" areas only supplying sharpie felt tips to fill out ballots here. Yup happened to both of my daughters and son inlaws polling place. No black ink pens only sharpies markers. Funny... I heard the voting machines don't pick up the felt tip markers. Yup living in bizarro world.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well I guess I will have to ask them why .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> So CNN of announced Mi. Blue a bit ago.
> 
> A lot of shenanigans going on in Mi. Lawsuits coming.
> 
> Polling place here in "red" areas only supplying sharpie felt tips to fill out ballots here. Yup happened to both of my daughters and son inlaws polling place. No black ink pens only sharpies markers. Funny... I heard the voting machines don't pick up the felt tip markers. Yup living in bizarro world.


My ballot said use a black pen.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> My ballot said use a black pen.


Exactly our ballots here always say right on them black ink pen only.

I heard earlier today Arizona voters had sharpie markers in some areas also no black ink pens.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Exactly our ballots here always say right on them black ink pen only.
> 
> I heard earlier today Arizona voters had sharpie markers in some areas also no black ink pens.


Probably in rural areas thick with conservative voters. I wonder if the machines can read a ballot filled out with a sharpie? Trump's lawyers should look into that also.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I give up. I am 8 hours ahead in the middle east. The media sux in telling people what really is going on.
Did Biden win, are we going to do recounts? WTH
Disregard. All Joe needs in Nevada. Which he is leading..
Fudge


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Because Covid causes brain damage and turns you hair green and purple makes you queer and makes you want to cut off your *Richard*.


But, I haven't heard anything from the media in two days about covid. Do you think it's cured?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Murdock67 said:


> But, I haven't heard anything from the media in two days about covid. Do you think it's cured?


Only for the Democrats. All supporters of President Trump are eaten up with it and must wear 5-layer fiberglass masks at all times, including in the shower and bed at night.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This election is very far from being over. As time passes it will steadily swing in favor of Trump. An appellate judge just issued an order that republicans must be let into rooms to closely observe ballot counting in Philadelpia. There is so much blatant fraud going on that I see this going to the SCOTUS. I would not rule out a ruling something like what happened in NC in 2018 in which the state had to redo the election. Redo the election in the handful of contested states. in person voting one day. Rush Limbaugh still sees Trump winning once "every thing is sorted out."


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Athens_(1946)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Rush Limbaugh still sees Trump winning once "every thing is sorted out."


And then...







(where are my fellow Futurama fans?)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> And then...
> View attachment 109207
> 
> (where are my fellow Futurama fans?)


Bite my shiny metal ass.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> This election is very far from being over. As time passes it will steadily swing in favor of Trump. An appellate judge just issued an order that republicans must be let into rooms to closely observe ballot counting in Philadelpia. There is so much blatant fraud going on that I see this going to the SCOTUS. I would not rule out a ruling something like what happened in NC in 2018 in which the state had to redo the election. Redo the election in the handful of contested states. in person voting one day. Rush Limbaugh still sees Trump winning once "every thing is sorted out."


 Red the courts and swap will not allow it. They all know what is going on . But Fear will not allow them to do what is right.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> And then...
> View attachment 109207
> 
> (where are my fellow Futurama fans?)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It’s Thursday. How long does it take to fix an election?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> It's Thursday. How long does it take to fix an election?


Four years and counting..........


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This election was fixed back in Feb. when covid hit the country. Very smart lawyers realized that they could use covid to change election rules in their favor.


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

This is how you fix an election.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NC needs another week to cover their tracks in fixing the vote.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I see that you are deployed and live in Goose Creek. Are you stationed at NAVWEPSTA Charleston? I was stationed there at EODMU6 from 95-98 on active duty and EODMU12 from 99-06 as a reservist.


Steve40th said:


> I give up. I am 8 hours ahead in the middle east. The media sux in telling people what really is going on.
> Did Biden win, are we going to do recounts? WTH
> Disregard. All Joe needs in Nevada. Which he is leading..
> Fudge


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> I see that you are deployed and live in Goose Creek. Are you stationed at NAVWEPSTA Charleston? I was stationed there at EODMU6 from 95-98 on active duty and EODMU12 from 99-06 as a reservist.


Hey, I am retired as of 2012, but working for the Navy over here. I was stationed in Charleston as a Recruiter 96-99. I had a friend who was a diver out there at the weapons stations. He dealt with the sea lions.. He also drove a mid 80s Bright Blue Corvette.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow! Small World. I was a diver and worked with the sea lions too. I remember a guy with a blue corvette. I think his name was Paul? Been a long time.QUOTE=Steve40th;2055073]Hey, I am retired as of 2012, but working for the Navy over here. I was stationed in Charleston as a Recruiter 96-99. I had a friend who was a diver out there at the weapons stations. He dealt with the sea lions.. He also drove a mid 80s Bright Blue Corvette.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> Wow! Small World. I was a diver and worked with the sea lions too. I remember a guy with a blue corvette. I think his name was Paul? Been a long time.QUOTE=Steve40th;2055073]Hey, I am retired as of 2012, but working for the Navy over here. I was stationed in Charleston as a Recruiter 96-99. I had a friend who was a diver out there at the weapons stations. He dealt with the sea lions.. He also drove a mid 80s Bright Blue Corvette.


[/QUOTE]

Definitely a long time. Paul sounds familiar.. I remember taking a friend there to see on sea lion. He was swimming in the pool and came out, slid up to her and Saluted. Freaked her out, but in a good way..
I think a Cpt Trout was the Air Force Veterinary person who was one that was there, explained the foods and stuff that they fed the mammals.
I was in Pearl City at SDVT1 and some sea lion crew came there.. I was telling them the story and they knew the sea lions name I was talking off. Almost 10 years later..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

We used those animals to impress girls a lot! We would pull up to the Ashley River Marina to refuel the boats after being out at sea with them. When we were at the marina we would kick their cage to get them to bark and the girls would come running to see them and feed them.:tango_face_wink::tango_face_wink:Definitely a long time. Paul sounds familiar.. I remember taking a friend there to see on sea lion. He was swimming in the pool and came out, slid up to her and Saluted. Freaked her out, but in a good way..
I think a Cpt Trout was the Air Force Veterinary person who was one that was there, explained the foods and stuff that they fed the mammals.
I was in Pearl City at SDVT1 and some sea lion crew came there.. I was telling them the story and they knew the sea lions name I was talking off. Almost 10 years later..[/QUOTE]


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------

